# Tropic Straps for small wrist



## indi

These are the problems that occur when I wear a Baltic strap (16.2/5.2cm - 120mm/70mm)

As you can see, a single loop holder causes the strap to float without adhering, and when looking down at the watch, the end of the strap protrudes excessively.
Because of this, I decided to find a tropic strap that is close to 110mm long and has a curved end fit.

























Please note that the straps are 20mm lug tropical bands and are organized based on the information on each seller's website, and there may be some differences from the actual measurements.

Brand (Material)
Price/Length (Long/Short)
End-fit form / Loop holders



After all, I couldn't find a strap that fits me, and I had no choice but to buy Joseph Bonnie's strap, which can be fitted with more loop holders.
It was an unsatisfactory conclusion for me, but I hope it will help someone in the upcoming summer.


----------



## kpjimmy

I have 6.25 inch wrists. The only tropic style one that fits is the one from Barton. I got it on Amazon because I had a gift card and I also have prime shipping . The Bartons are tpu so they are stiff. But fits.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

Might check out watchbandcenter.com for another option. They carry a nice selection of smaller sized straps.

Good luck.


----------



## tfost

Not a tropic strap, but made for the tropics: Eulit Perlon. Size is basically infinitely adjustable. Goes in and out of the water, stays cool.


----------



## WastedYears

The Barton tropic ships with two sizes, one normal and one short. However it's quite stiff and it does not taper like a proper tropic strap does.

Another good, albeit expensive alternative is the Blancpain tropic strap. It's about the same length as the Meraud strap.


----------



## kplam

I share your pain in finding a shorter tropic-style rubber strap!

This is an amazing comprehensive list of all the options out there.


----------



## sathomasga

The "regular" size of the Meraud tropic band fits my 150mm wrist quite well. As I write this, only navy blue is in stock. It's definitely FKM or similar. Very soft and comfortable on the wrist (so not TPU), yet still has very fine and distinct etchings (so not silicone).


----------



## agentdaffy007

I bought 2 x medium Meraud and their straps are A1 quality. You get what you pay for. Fits my 6.5" wrist like a glove.


----------



## waruilewi

There are genuine Tropics that were made for very small wrists originally. I have one 'extra short' in the racing style but that one is 18mm, unsure if they ever made a 20mm though.


----------



## sathomasga

Found this as a good alternative to Meraud. At 115/75 it's only 3 and 2 mm longer. Good quality rubber and comes with both one large keeper and two normal sized ones.

RUBSTRAP


----------



## Zenmaster87

Has anyone gotten of these in the flesh?



sathomasga said:


> Found this as a good alternative to Meraud. At 115/75 it's only 3 and 2 mm longer. Good quality rubber and comes with both one large keeper and two normal sized ones.
> 
> RUBSTRAP


----------



## sathomasga

Yes. I have one.



Zenmaster87 said:


> Has anyone gotten of these in the flesh?


----------



## Hmh

Great info guys - thanks! Ive always stuck to bracelets due to my small wrists, (6.25"), but good to know the small-bones options!


----------



## Tairese7

WastedYears said:


> The Barton tropic ships with two sizes, one normal and one short. However it's quite stiff and it does not taper like a proper tropic strap does.
> 
> Another good, albeit expensive alternative is the Blancpain tropic strap. It's about the same length as the Meraud strap.


I just ordered a Barton. Although stiff, do you think that they're moldable? (Like for example, the hot water + mug trick)


For sure straps for smaller wrists are hard to find.


----------



## WastedYears

Tairese7 said:


> I just ordered a Barton. Although stiff, do you think that they're moldable? (Like for example, the hot water + mug trick)
> 
> 
> For sure straps for smaller wrists are hard to find.


I am not sure they are. I gave up trying to make it softer by wearing it.


----------



## Tairese7

WastedYears said:


> I am not sure they are. I gave up trying to make it softer by wearing it.


Thanks! I guess I'll find out in a day or two.


----------



## Gil_F

Cut the FKM tropic ones and use a nail file to smooth the edges.


----------



## sathomasga

Tairese7 said:


> Although stiff, do you think that they're moldable?


Unfortunately not. They're TPU, not FKM or equivalent.

However, I have found that the pliability can vary considerably. My first Barton was black and it was acceptably wearable. Not awesome, but not too bad. That gave me the (over)confidence to order a second gray strap. The gray strap was torture, completely unacceptable. I don't know if the variation is a function of color or just different manufacture lot. FWIW, the RUB strap (in multiple colors) and the Meraud (currently only available in blue) *are* awesome. I'd easily recommend them over Barton even at the higher price.


----------



## PuYang

I used super hot (near boiling) water + mug technique to mold the Barton's TPU straps. It does work, and allowed the strap to wrap around my wrist better.

My main complaint about the Barton is the keepers are INCREDIBLY tight and makes putting on and taking off the watch quite a pain.

I'm personally still on the lookout for a short FKM or other soft rubber straps.


----------



## sathomasga

PuYang said:


> My main complaint about the Barton is the keepers are INCREDIBLY tight and makes putting on and taking off the watch quite a pain.


Yes! I had forgotten about this problem.



PuYang said:


> I'm personally still on the lookout for a short FKM or other soft rubber straps.


As noted above, there is Meraud (blue only currently) and RUB strap (many colors). I have a blue Meraud and a black RUB and they're both excellent. Highly recommended.


----------



## sirjohnk

rubstrap is a good recommendation; that one's new to me. thanks!


----------



## FerrisAus

I have this one on my seiko mm200 diver and find it fits my 6.25-6.50 inch wrist well (no excessive length).





ORIGINAL TROPIC STRAP – Synchron Watches Store







shop.synchronwatches.com


----------



## WastedYears

FerrisAus said:


> I have this one on my seiko mm200 diver and find it fits my 6.25-6.50 inch wrist well (no excessive length).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL TROPIC STRAP – Synchron Watches Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.synchronwatches.com


125mm / 85mm for anyone wondering. It's still too long for my taste, but I am very picky about strap length.


----------



## sathomasga

WastedYears said:


> 125mm / 85mm for anyone wondering. It's still too long for my taste, but I am very picky about strap length.


Too big for me too. (150mm wrist). I feel like that's a shame, since I've heard good things about them.


----------

